# had to put taz to sleep this afternoon



## Elizabethm

his eye was protruding quite a ways out and he was having seizures and had a bloody nose this afternoon so i called animal medical and was told to bring him in right away. my boyfriend took me in and the vet checked out his eye. this time i got Dr. Barry Dohner. he took taz in for an X-ray as i waited in the lobby with my boyfriend. apon the vets returnhe told me it was a malignant brain tumor which had started behind his right eye and was now extending onto the left side of his brain. there was no saving him... it was inoperable. we had him carefully sedated and he fell asleep for the last time in my lap. rest in peace and watch over the babies here on earth as im sure you contributed to their arrival (how else do the fawn bubs have ruby eyes). there is always a special place for you and a scar on my thumb from your snack bites lol


----------



## ema-leigh

I'm so sorry to hear about Taz, how old was he? :'( I'm glad he went peacefully.


----------



## Elizabethm

taz was 7 months old. i wish i had knows


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay

I'm so sorry for your loss :'( R.I.P Taz


----------



## ema-leigh

He was lucky for the short time he had with you, he got to experience love, good food and consideration. I hope hes playing hard at the bridge..... watch over your family Taz:'(

Even if you had of known, there is not much you can do for brain tumors.


----------



## Elizabethm

yeah but i would have been better prepared. ida spoiled him more than my other rats. extra treats love etc. i hope hes playing hard on that bridge too.


----------



## Spoonrat

Oh no  Sorry you lost such a young boy but there's nothing you could have done. I'm sure he loved his time with you and had more than enough love.

Run tree little Taz :'(


----------



## ratattaktak

im so sorry.. i can completely relate. Well i have had my Deogie for only a few months, I had just finished taming her and today I had to watch her pass. It was the hardest thing ever. i can't stop crying. i did everything i could. Im sorry that Taz had to be put to sleep at least he went without pain. Thats the best thing. I hope i never have to see what i did with my Deo. if you need anything i got you.


----------



## Elizabethm

im sorry you lost her. its always sad.


----------



## nat

I'm so sorry to hear of all your losses. I've only ever experienced one loss myself and it was hard, harder than it was for some of my human relatives to pass.

My condolences to you and I'm sure Taz is having fun playing over the bridge. Here's hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## ema-leigh

edit >>>>


----------



## riotfox

may he rest in peace. poor fella, there isnt much you can do for brain tumors though, so dont blame yourself . im sure that he had a great life.


----------



## ema-leigh

Taz never really died riotfox, Elizabeth has admitted on the Goose Moose forum that she made it up so people wouldn't bother her about getting him to a vet.. or something to that effect. Also she did also breed her 'accidental' litter on purpose.


----------



## Spoonrat

What kind of sick person lies about the death of a rat... :-\


----------



## lilspaz68

Spoonrat said:


> What kind of sick person lies about the death of a rat... :-\


I still think he's dead. She's not bright enough to give all that detail about the vet trip that she did in the memorial. That IS the name of the vet and clinic I referred her to.


----------



## Spoonrat

But what about the photo with the receipt in shot on GM? This all gets increasinly confusing lol. I just can't seem to stop myself from following it even though it's obviously going to end horribly for all of the animals involved..


----------



## catsandscales

Taz is alive, I've seen him... and she never took him to the vet, all that's made up. >=(


----------



## lilspaz68

catsandscales said:


> Taz is alive, I've seen him... and she never took him to the vet, all that's made up. >=(


so the vet part was the BS part. I hope his eye is okay because it looked wretched! Poor boyo, he almost had an Out of there


----------



## catsandscales

I know. =P


----------



## ema-leigh

Yes but its pretty evident that she copied and pasted the name.... by the use of capital letters that is not evident in the rest of the post. So I think it could be either way. I can believe hes still alive and she lied, because she appears to have something not quite right going on. And I can also believe hes dead and she went and just got a similar looking rat from the same people or something to that effect. I could of sworn Taz was a different color at first tho?


----------



## eluin

I couldn't tell and I'd be willing to forgive some of her other lies, but lying about the death of a pet to get people off her back? That is just wrong. I'm having trouble keeping a civil tongue in my head over on GM, but I'm not willing to get banned over there and a couple of the other members have taken her apology and her promises to change her ways to heart. I don't want to be the one who starts more trouble. I keep looking her posts and the only thing that runs through my head is a sing-song of "I don't believe you!" 
It looks like the same rat, but photoshopping a receipt from one picture into a separate picture is impossibly easy. I could do it in my sleep. Heck, if I wanted to, I could shop a newspaper from the 1812 into the picture and make it look authentic. And honestly, the pictures haven't been clear enough, before or after, to see if that is the same rat. It could be a completely different hairless that she adopted. ****, it could be another pregnant female and we'll be going through all of this again in a couple of weeks. She does seem to favor hairless rats.


----------



## riotfox

oh wow, ok ...


----------

